
Anti-Alzheimer’s gene may have led to the rise of grandparents - DrScump
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/11/anti-alzheimer-s-gene-may-have-led-rise-grandparents
======
mhkool
Somehow Alzheimer is a popular subject at this forum.

Alzheimer is linked to cholesterol lowering drugs. That is the reason why
these drugs have a warning that it may cause Alzheimer. But more interesting:
Dr Bredesen has a program to reverse Alzheimer. In a mini study with 10
patients Alzheimer was reversed in 9 patients with remarkable results. His
article is here:
[http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v6/n9/full/100690.html](http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v6/n9/full/100690.html).
Dr Bredesen is now doing a followup study with 35 patients. His successful
protocol is not based on gene theory.

------
DrScump
That paper you link to says absolutely _nothing_ about cholesterol-lowering
drugs.

